# Mehrwert 01805****, ohne Inhalt



## Reducal (24 April 2004)

Wer hat das noch nicht erlebt? Eine Servicerufnummer, unter der nur eine Absage erfolgt - auch eine Art von Missbrauch? Hier ein Beispiel, ordentlicher Widerspruch mit Sachverhalt:



			
				Verärgerter schrieb:
			
		

> An die
> Deutsche Telekom AG
> Postfach *****
> 
> ...



Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2004)

Na dann, wie wäre es mit der Auskunft der Bundesbahn???

Oder ist das hier vielleicht eine verständliche Tarifauskunft???



			
				Die Bahn schrieb:
			
		

> ReiseService über 11 8 61
> 
> Über die Rufnummer 11 8 61 können Sie 24 Stunden an 365 Tagen kompetenten Service nutzen: mit allgemeinen Auskünften über Zugverbindungen und Fahrpreise im In- und Ausland sowie den Kauf von Fahrkarten und Reservierungen.
> 
> ...




"Auskunft der Bahn 25ct / 15 Sek. - Verbleib bei Telefonauskunft der Bahn 36ct / 15 Sek. " ???????????????


Ist da eigentlich die RegTP zuständig???


----------



## Rex Cramer (24 April 2004)

Das verstößt wohl gegen die PAngV, weil neben der Taktung auch der Minutenpreis angegeben werden müsste. Das ist fast so doll, wie die "kumulierte Preisangabe", von der ich irgendwo schonmal gehört habe...

Da sollte sich eigentlich eine Verbraucherzentrale drum kümmern - aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine echte Tarifansage zu Beginn des Telefonats...


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da eigentlich die RegTP zuständig???


Ja - der sollte man unbedingt seine Bedenken zur Kenntnis geben und um eine Stellungnahme bitten.
In dem eingangs erwähnten "Fall", T-Online, wird neben dem Widerspruch auch die RegTP eingeschaltet.



			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> - aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine echte Tarifansage zu Beginn des Telefonats...


 Bei der Bahn kommt diese, habe ich erst vor kurzem mal genutzt und erlebt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

das ist ja nun wirklich nur im interesse des kunden bzw. des anrufenden bzw anrufers. so weiß dieser, dass momentan niemand zu erreichen ist.

es wäre ja betrügerisch, wenn sich der kunde minutenlang in der hotline (warteschleife)  befindet und dann bei 01805.. nummer 12 cent/minute abgerechnet werden.

deshalb wird sogleich - wenn alle kundenberater beschäftigt sind - die leitung wieder getrennt (mit vorheriger ansage). so ist es bei allen hotlines, weil man auf eine schleife nicht verzichten kann, da der kunde meist nach mehrmaligem freizeichen wieder auflegt.

es wird wohl nicht so kommen, dass man 10 minuten freizeichen hört und dann den kundenberater dran hat.

oben genannter einspruch wird keinen erfolg haben. die mitarbeiter lachen schon jetzt über dieses gefasel des doch sehr schlauen einspruchsführers.

gruß


----------



## OskarMaria (24 April 2004)

Zitat von Gast:





> das ist ja nun wirklich nur im interesse des kunden bzw. des anrufenden bzw anrufers. so weiß dieser, dass momentan niemand zu erreichen ist. es wäre ja betrügerisch, wenn sich der kunde minutenlang in der hotline (warteschleife) befindet und dann bei 01805.. nummer 12 cent/minute abgerechnet werden.



Schon mal etwas von einem Besetztzeichen gehört? So etwas soll es auch geben! Dadurch erfährt man, dass im Moment kein Gesprächspartner zur Verfügung steht. Und kosten tut es auch nix.

OM


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...oben genannter einspruch wird keinen erfolg haben. die mitarbeiter lachen schon jetzt über dieses gefasel des doch sehr schlauen einspruchsführers.


Woher willst Du das wissen, das hier kein Erfolg zu erwarten ist? Selbst der Hotlinemitarbeiter, der die Positionen bereits ausgebucht hatte, so dass die Lastschrift gekürzt ist, war da der Meinung des verärgerten Schlaumeiers.
Sollen doch die Mitarbeiter lachen - die Prüfung der Angelegenheit ist jedenfalls nicht lächerlich.

Wie OM bereits schrieb - ein einfaches Besetztzeichen signalisiert dem Anrufer hinreichend, dass er es später noch einmal versuchen soll. Allein die Information, dass niemand erreichbar ist, ist es nicht wert, statt der üblichen 1,3 ct/Minute hier 12 ct für einen minderwertigen Inhalt zu berechnen.
Nun schaun wir mal, wie die T-Com, T-Online und die RegTP dazu stehen. Der Verärgerte wird den Schriftverkehr weiter zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2004)

Der eingangs erwähnte "Verärgerte" (oder ich nenne ihn jetzt ein besser den "Herrn Schlaumeier") hat sich auch an die RegTP gewandt und erhielt in dieser Angelegenheit folgende Antwort auf eine Beschwerde:



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Schlaumeier,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 25.04.2004, in dem Sie sich über eine unzureichende Verfügbarkeit einer von der T-Online angebotenen Servicerufnummer beschweren.
> 
> ...


_Fazit: _der RegTP ist es egal, welcher Inhalt (oder auch nicht) über 0180er Mehrwertnummern abgerechnet wird. Es besteht keine Rechtsaufsicht durch die Behörde. Der streitsame Endkunde wird auf die Durchsetzung seiner privaten Rechte verwiesen.

Die T-Com hat inzwischen, trotz gesetztem Einwand und schriftlichem Widerspruch, den vollständigen Rechungsbetrag eingezogen - das Telefonat mit der Hotlinemitarbeiterin war wohl mal wieder fruchtlos.

Herr Schlaumeier verzichtet nun darauf, die Lastschrift zurück gehen zu lassen und nur den unstrittigen Betrag zu bezahlen. Er vertraut darauf, dass man sich bei der T-Com mit seinem Widerspruch beschäftigt und ihm eine Gutschrift zur Verfügung stellt.
Zur Erinnerung, es geht nur um 3,36 €. Allein die Rücklastschrift würde dem streitsüchtigen Herrn Schlaumeier 4 € kosten und diese zu verhandeln ist sehr müßig.

Als nächstes ist nun die T-Com am Zuge, schaun mar mal, was da nun nächstens kommt.


----------



## Qoppa (9 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die T-Com hat inzwischen, trotz gesetztem Einwand und schriftlichem Widerspruch, den vollständigen Rechungsbetrag eingezogen ...
> Herr Schlaumeier verzichtet nun darauf, die Lastschrift zurück gehen zu lassen und nur den unstrittigen Betrag zu bezahlen. Er vertraut darauf, dass man sich bei der T-Com mit seinem Widerspruch beschäftigt ...


???

Ich denke, wenn Herr Schlaumeier seinem Namen gerecht werden will, sollte er genau das tun: zurückbuchen lassen. Das kostet nur die Telekom was (ca. 7 €), und das ist das probate Mittel bei frechen, eigenmächtigen Abbuchungen. Wenn das anders vereinbart wurde (und sogar schriftlich vorliegt), kann die Telekom die Gebühr auch unter keinen Umständen zurückverlangen, - gleich wie man sich in der strittigen Sache einigt. Auf die Fairness der Telekom zu setzen halte ich hingegen eher für riskant ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2004)

Widererwartend hat sich bei dem Herrn Schlaumeier die RegTP nochmals gemeldet. Der Tenor des Schreibens ist zwar gleich dem ersten Brief, aber während damals die Verbraucherschutzstelle Berlin geantwortet hatte, war es nun der zuständige Referatsleiter in Bonn persönlich.


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwerde zur Nutzung der 0180 5 252033
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Schlaumeier,
> 
> ...



Während sich die RegTP rührend um die Befindlichkeit des Beschwerdeführers kümmert und die Antworten durchaus einleuchtend und akzeptabel sind, kam von der T-Com bislang noch nichts. Eine zurückhaltende Anfrage des Beschwerdeführers bei der Rechungshotline ergab, dass der Vorgang in Bearbeitung sei. Er wurde vorerst erneut vertröstet und darum gebeten, den Lastschriftbetrag nicht zurück zu buchen, um dadurch weitere Kosten zu verhindern. Nun, letztendlich sind dafür ja noch vier Wochen Zeit.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2004)

Um dieses Thema nicht ohne Happyend im Ranking abgleiten zu lassen, hier noch die abschließende Information:

Herr Schlaumeier hat von der T-Com schriftlich Bescheid bekommen, dass man auf das Verbindungsentgeld nicht verzichtem möchte. Daraufhin sendete er nochmals einen etwas teifgreifenderen Brief an die T-Com und bot an, die Hälfte der Forderung (1,68 €) zu übernhemen. Gleichzeitig entzog er für die Zukunft die Einwilligung zum Lastschriftverfahren, um seine Folgerechnungen/Abbuchungen besser im Griff zu haben und erklärte schon immer mal, dass er sich einem Mitbewerber der T-Com angenähert habe.
Die T-Com akzeptierte in einem abschließenden Schreiben die Kürzung der Forderung aber ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht und _*schrieb nun den o. g. Betrag auf der Folgerechnung gut*_.

Hiermit sei insbesondere dem "Gast" ein freundlicher Abwink gezeigt!


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....oben genannter einspruch wird keinen erfolg haben. die mitarbeiter lachen schon jetzt über dieses gefasel des doch sehr schlauen einspruchsführers.


----------

